# New router table with impossible fence



## Jmc0319 (Feb 17, 2013)

Greetings,

This is my first post on the forum. I recently retired and finally have some time to spend building things. always loved wood working but never had the time between raising four children and work. Anyway, here's my problem. I purchased my first router table and it turns out to be a,piece of junk. The two sides of the fence simply do not align. No matter what I do, the left side sticks out just enough that it is impossible to cut a good rout. I was thinking about just using an old piece of oak hard wood flooring I have sitting around and making a one piece fence. My question is: "How do I make the hole in the one piece fence for the bit? Do I just ease the bit into the fence?" Apologies for the stupid question.

Thanks.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Joe, sorry to hear about your fence problem. I did make my own fence out of wood and used 2 pieces to form the L shaped fence. Both were the same length and before glueing them together layed them on the table and marked where the bit would be. Then I drew an arc on both pieces and with a jig saw cut out the arcs. When I joined the 2 pieces together for the fence I used small 90 degree pieces in the back for support and to insure squareness of the fence. Also I used the 90 degree pieces to help form the sides for dust collection. The top is thin luan with a razor knife cut hole for the shop vac hose end. Somewhere down the line you may want to add a split fence. Hope this helps.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

That will work. You get a zero clearance fence doing that.
Or just drill a hole with a hole saw - clean up the sides with a jig saw, table saw, band saw or just file it.

Fill out your profile and we'll know what tools you have so we don't suggest a tool you don't have.

Posting a picture would also be helpful.

A bit with a bearing will need the bigger hole.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the best fences are one pc. I usually use a jointed 2 x 6 or 2 x 4. Make sure the face is flat. Drill a hole near the edge and then joint away the edge until there is enough of the hole exposed to be a little larger than your pilot. Place the fence over your cutter and clamp one end. Turn on the router and move the fence into the cutter to create a zero clearance opening. Clamp the other end for alignment. If you are wanting to use your router as a jointer for small material just run the infeed side accross your jointer until it gets to the opening. The amount removed by the jointer will be the amount removed from the stock when using the router to joint.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Jmc0319 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This is my first post on the forum. I recently retired and finally have some time to spend building things. always loved wood working but never had the time between raising four children and work. Anyway, here's my problem. I purchased my first router table and it turns out to be a,piece of junk. The two sides of the fence simply do not align. No matter what I do, the left side sticks out just enough that it is impossible to cut a good rout. I was thinking about just using an old piece of oak hard wood flooring I have sitting around and making a one piece fence. My question is: "How do I make the hole in the one piece fence for the bit? Do I just ease the bit into the fence?" Apologies for the stupid question.
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome, Joe...and congratulations on your retirement...

Any chance the table you bought is a Craftsman Pro...?

Nick


----------



## Jmc0319 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Jim. This helps a lot. Especially the pictures.


----------



## Jmc0319 (Feb 17, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Welcome, Joe...and congratulations on your retirement...
> 
> Any chance the table you bought is a Craftsman Pro...?
> 
> Nick


Thanks Nick. I am enjoying myself. The table is a Ryobi. Horrible purchase.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Joe.

No such thing as a stoopid question.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Joe. If the fence is such a piece of garabage, have you tried taking the whole table back to the point of purchase? 

If that's not an option, then I would suggest making a fence similar to what Marco posted. A one piece fence is the best way to go IMHO. The only time a 2 piece fence is needed is if you are using the router as a jointer.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Jmc0319 said:


> Thanks Nick. I am enjoying myself. The table is a Ryobi. Horrible purchase.


I had the same problem with my Craftsman...I discussed the problem with my good friend Rich and after careful consideration, his recommendation was "you have to be smarter than the object"...both fences were exactly the same thickness, by the way, and I could not find anything off when straight-edging everything.

It turned out that there was a slight defect in the aluminum behind the outfeed side such that when I tightened the fence against the aluminum it caused the corner nearest the bit to jut out a few thousands and it would leave a step in the piece. It took a while to discover this as it only showed itself when assembled...I should have just returned it but I was having too much fun trying to outsmart the object... :laugh:


----------



## Jmc0319 (Feb 17, 2013)

BrianS said:


> Hi Joe. If the fence is such a piece of garabage, have you tried taking the whole table back to the point of purchase?
> 
> If that's not an option, then I would suggest making a fence similar to what Marco posted. A one piece fence is the best way to go IMHO. The only time a 2 piece fence is needed is if you are using the router as a jointer.


Thanks Brian. Returning it is not an option at this point. I think I will try what Marco suggested.


----------



## Jmc0319 (Feb 17, 2013)

Nickp said:


> I had the same problem with my Craftsman...I discussed the problem with my good friend Rich and after careful consideration, his recommendation was "you have to be smarter than the object"...both fences were exactly the same thickness, by the way, and I could not find anything off when straight-edging everything.
> 
> It turned out that there was a slight defect in the aluminum behind the outfeed side such that when I tightened the fence against the aluminum it caused the corner nearest the bit to jut out a few thousands and it would leave a step in the piece. It took a while to discover this as it only showed itself when assembled...I should have just returned it but I was having too much fun trying to outsmart the object... :laugh:


Nick - this is very similar to what I think is happening when I tighten the fence. I too am too pig headed to think I couldn't fix it. I now give up and will make a one piece fence today. 

Thanks to all you guys that have responded. This is a great forum!:sold::sold:


----------



## Dr Neon (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Joe. Welcome. It seems you have the problem sorted out. I made my router table from a table end I bought at a Re-Store. 24" X 32". 1-1/4" thick particle board, with a formica top layer. It had a 1/16" dip in the center which I cured with two 1" X 2" lengths of aluminum rectangular tube. Dropped two bolts into Forstner holes on each end, so they didn't project into the work surface. I used a Peachtree angle (aluminum) extrusion, and a piece of cultured marble backslpash for the fence. (It machines like wood) drilled a 2-1/8" hole and then jig sawed the sides to get a vertical line. Cut it in half on the table saw, and did a 1/8" round over on all the front edges. Bought a set of plastic shims from Rockler, and a 2" long straight cut bit from Whiteside. Now I have a jointer, too. Rockler drop in 1/4" aluminum plate for the trusty PC 690 and the whole critter set me back less than $100. Tim


----------



## TallFred (Jan 31, 2012)

Jmc0319 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This is my first post on the forum. I recently retired and finally have some time to spend building things. always loved wood working but never had the time between raising four children and work. Anyway, here's my problem. I purchased my first router table and it turns out to be a,piece of junk. The two sides of the fence simply do not align. No matter what I do, the left side sticks out just enough that it is impossible to cut a good rout. I was thinking about just using an old piece of oak hard wood flooring I have sitting around and making a one piece fence. My question is: "How do I make the hole in the one piece fence for the bit? Do I just ease the bit into the fence?" Apologies for the stupid question.
> 
> Thanks.


A word of warning in regards to the Ryobi table, the router insert is hard plastic and flexes when routing creating varied results. I gave up on trying to use it after three months of frustration. I purchased a router table package from Rockler and have been very happy with the results. Have since seen many great tables made by other forum members using manufactured router inserts. We the resources found here your options are many. Good luck on your future projects.

Fred R


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Jmc0319 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This is my first post on the forum. I recently retired and finally have some time to spend building things. always loved wood working but never had the time between raising four children and work. Anyway, here's my problem. I purchased my first router table and it turns out to be a,piece of junk. The two sides of the fence simply do not align. No matter what I do, the left side sticks out just enough that it is impossible to cut a good rout. I was thinking about just using an old piece of oak hard wood flooring I have sitting around and making a one piece fence. My question is: "How do I make the hole in the one piece fence for the bit? Do I just ease the bit into the fence?" Apologies for the stupid question.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Jim,

My first thought was this. Some router tables serve a duel purpose as a jointer also. Although I have never used one I believe some are designed to have a 1/32 or 1/16" spacer to go behind the left side of the fence when used as a jointer. I don't know if your table was new or used when you got it, but possibly, it was last used as a jointer and that shim is still behind the fence. Guess it could be inserted even if it's new. In my humble opinion that could cause the condition you describe. Then again I could be totally wrong.

Mike


----------



## Jmc0319 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks again to all. Being that I truly am a rookie at this, I didn't want to waste too much time and I want to try and use the table I purchased. Admitting defeat is not a strength of mine. I took the easy approach and created a single fence out of a piece of flooring I had. It seems to have worked well.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Great idea to post the picture.
A picture of the entire fence with out the oak piece would possibly have given us some more info.

I think (but not confirmed because I can't see it) that the after bit portion of the fence is out of whack. Possibly a few taps of a hammer and a wood block would nudge it back to how it should be. Something that would be done gently. A tap, check for did it fix it. Tap, Check. repeat.

The picture of the entire fence (with out the oak piece of course) would confirm if this would get it back to where it belonged.

Check that your oak fence is 90 degrees to the table. Since it is still using the original fence, it might not be 90 degrees.


----------



## Jmc0319 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Fred. I feel like I have to try and use it for awhile being that I just bought it. I can tell though it will not last long.


----------



## Jmc0319 (Feb 17, 2013)

JudgeMike said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> My first thought was this. Some router tables serve a duel purpose as a jointer also. Although I have never used one I believe some are designed to have a 1/32 or 1/16" spacer to go behind the left side of the fence when used as a jointer. I don't know if your table was new or used when you got it, but possibly, it was last used as a jointer and that shim is still behind the fence. Guess it could be inserted even if it's new. In my humble opinion that could cause the condition you describe. Then again I could be totally wrong.
> 
> Mike


Ok so now I am going to really expose my "rookie-ness". How would a table with two fences be used as a jointer?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Jmc0319 said:


> Ok so now I am going to really expose my "rookie-ness". How would a table with two fences be used as a jointer?


The outfeed fence is even with the bit.
The infeed fence is not.

Also called split fence. Each is adjustable.

The router does a good job of making a smooth straight cut.
The two fences determine how much is taken off.

Result: a good glue edge ready for your project.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Consider the setup you pictured in your post.
You have a straight bit. If you are taking material off the entire edge of the piece you are feeding through, the outfeed side of your fence is no longer supporting the wood.
You must add the amount taken off to the outfeed side of your fence.

abracadabra you are jointing on your router table.


----------



## Jmc0319 (Feb 17, 2013)

rwl7532 said:


> The outfeed fence is even with the bit.
> The infeed fence is not.
> 
> Also called split fence. Each is adjustable.
> ...


Thanks now I get it.. LeArning everyday.


----------



## GaryHerman (Jan 25, 2013)

Had best results with fence gap just big enough for the bit. I used a spare piece of floor laminate to make a aux fence clamped to the original fence and cut out a hole just big enough for the bit. This prevented my work piece from creeping into the gap as it slid along the table.


----------



## tacticalwebs (Feb 22, 2013)

Ha the conversation brings back memories. I was ready to trash my two piece fence the stiles kept twisti g until the magic moment I realized as JWL points out, the stock is a different size once it passes the bit. Just wished I would have found you guys before chewing up so many pieces! I now Love the two piece!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I know learning about it (split fence), and then doing it to my fence (splitting), was the best thing since peanut butter, to me! I used my table a whole bunch as a jointer, when building my kitchen cabinets.


----------

